# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a lake?

## Ghostman

The idea is simply to create a map of a lake or similar inland body of water. Size-wise anything from a tiny pool to an extensive inland sea would be acceptable, provided that it is the most prominent feature and the focus of the map.

----------


## Azélor

Not a bad idea but it's not very specific. It would make a good lite challenge.

----------

